# Neuer Trailer zu Tenet: Christopher Nolans nächster Film in Fortnite vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neuer Trailer zu Tenet: Christopher Nolans nächster Film in Fortnite vorgestellt*

						Vor Corona-Zeiten konnten große Filmstudios die neuen Trailer ihrer kommenden Blockbuster auch im Kino auf der großen Leinwand präsentieren. Was also tun, solange die Kinos noch geschlossen sind?

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neuer Trailer zu Tenet: Christopher Nolans nächster Film in Fortnite vorgestellt*


----------



## manimani89 (23. Mai 2020)

liebe seine filme und kenne alle von ihm aber das geht mir dann zu sehr in richtung inception. oder interstellar er spielt gerne mit der zeit das merkt man


----------

